# Need help in finding age.



## DJHwoodwerks (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello all, I have a 24" Craftsman scroll saw. The model number is 315.216230. It's a monster, it weighs 87 lbs. I'm wanting to find out when it was made but have had no luck. If someone knows of a site that will tell me I would be greatful. TIA!


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

vintagemachinery.org . Go straight to photo index.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

You won't find it on vintagemachinery.org. It's not that old. It was made by Ryobi within the last 10-20 years. If you Google it you can find a manual for it.


----------



## DJHwoodwerks (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Agree, it is no more than 20 years old. Parts are still available…......

Craftsman 315216230 24 In. 2 Speed Scroll Saw 
Craftsman 315216230 24 In. 2 Speed Scroll Saw Parts

Craftsman Scroll Saw

Figure B

Figure C

«Previous Craftsman Scroll Saw Next»

Fig # Part # Img Part Name Availability Price Qty 
A-4 STD851005

M5 Flat Washer 
In stock
1 available 
$3.35 
A-6 977131-001 
Label 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$2.43 
A-7 STD523107

Screw 5Pk 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$2.42 
A-8 STD551131

Washer 8Pk 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$3.35 
A-10 STD511003

Screw 8Pk 
In stock
1 available 
$3.35 
A-13 977135-001 
Logo Label 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$2.43 
A-14 STD523110 
Screw 5Pk 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$3.92 
A-15 STD551031

Washer 8Pk 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$3.35 
A-20 977146-001 
Body 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$58.33 
A-24 977125-001 
Warning/data Label 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$2.43 
A-28 STD551010

Fan Washer 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$3.58 
A-30 STD551031

Washer 8Pk 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$3.35 
A-31 STD551025

Washer 8Pk 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$3.32 
A-33 977165-001 
Cap Screw 
Ships in 7 - 11 business days 
$2.43

Saw Parts Table Saw Parts 
Discuss | Repair Videos | Articles 
Popular Parts

Washer 8Pk
Washer 8Pk

$3.35

Washer 8Pk
Washer 8Pk

$3.32

Screw 5Pk
Screw 5Pk

$3.35

Bearing
Bearing

$4.48

Screw 5Pk
Screw 5Pk

$2.42

Washer 8Pk
Washer 8Pk

$3.35

Fan Washer
Fan Washer

$3.58

Screw 8Pk
Screw 8Pk

$3.35

Discussion

Discussion for the Craftsman 315216230 24 In. 2 Speed Scroll Saw


----------

